# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.3.5 - lots of stuff

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v1.3.5 is out! Added support for Samsung GT-I8150, Samsung GT-I8350, ZTE F160, Pantech P7040 and Motorola MB501.*  Medusa Box v1.3.5 Release Notes:
Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-I8150* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-I8350* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*ZTE F160* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Pantech P7040* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Motorola MB501* – added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Released lots of software improvements and fixed bugs.*   *Note!* This software version will update your Box's firmware to v1.1.0 with improved operation stability. Also this update is required to run Medusa Software version 1.3.5 and future releases. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سحرالقمر

بارك الله فيك

----------

